# Moving to Auckland in May 2014



## SEL.NZ.2014 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm moving to Auckland in May with my boyfriend, we have our first months accomodation set up in Mt Eden but that's it so far. Any advice, tips or insight would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Where will you both be working? How long are you in NZ? What visa are you on? What style of accommodation are you looking for long term? What's your budget?


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi we are also moving to auckland in May 
We are renting for a start in Howick.
We have to boys 14 and 10 and this area seems to have good schools.
Where are you moving from?


----------



## SEL.NZ.2014 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Accomodation*



Liam(at)Large said:


> Where will you both be working? How long are you in NZ? What visa are you on? What style of accommodation are you looking for long term? What's your budget?


Looking for jobs when we get there. We have working holiday visas as we are both under 30. Our accomodation for the first month is a holiday home that is about $210 a week including bills - nothing else seems to be as good as this price - maybe I have been looking in the wrong places. We only need a small one bed place.


----------



## SEL.NZ.2014 (Mar 7, 2014)

Philbirdboys said:


> Hi we are also moving to auckland in May
> We are renting for a start in Howick.
> We have to boys 14 and 10 and this area seems to have good schools.
> Where are you moving from?


We are in our late 20's and have no children yet - we want to experience living in another country. We have got working holiday visas (may look to apply for other visa depending on jobs) - and will be looking for work once we are there. We are from Bedfordshire - it says you are from Cambridgeshire so pretty close!


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow not far at all. Me and my wife are both 35 and have 12 month work visas.
I have secured a job truck driving.(this is what I do in the uk)
Have you ever been to NZ before?
We have been twice it's amazing and we land back there on the 15/5/14.


----------



## black and blue (Mar 22, 2014)

SEL.NZ.2014 said:


> Looking for jobs when we get there. We have working holiday visas as we are both under 30. Our accomodation for the first month is a holiday home that is about $210 a week including bills - nothing else seems to be as good as this price - maybe I have been looking in the wrong places. We only need a small one bed place.


Hi,
I spent three years living in Auckland before moving to Aus for work. 

My tip would be; be very weary of cheap accommodation, especially in the suburbs around the city, they can be very, very grotty. I found that in Auckland, as far as renting goes, you kind of have to bite the bullet and spend a bit, the closer into the city the better.

Mt Eden though is a very nice area in general, kind of has the feel of a small rural British village. In saying that, it has similar disadvantages. Transports a pain, you will probably have to travel into the city to travel back out to wherever it is you get work. They have a very 'kiwi' attitude towards public transport ( two trains in a row might not turn up and all you'll get a shrug of the shoulders and a 'oh well there may be one along soon) also, everything closes very early outside the city, bars, restaurants, stores etc.

So in short, my advice;
- bit the bullet, spend a little more on rent.

- get close into the city (honestly, socially, job wise, transport wise, it will save your sanity, you'll meet so many people in a similar situation to yourselves, they will help with jobs etc)

- good area's close in are Ponsomby, New Market, Parnell, the City Itself (I lived on Wellesley Street and absolutely loved it) and if you do not like the idea of being right in the city, look at the North Shore (kind of it's own little city).

Hope this helps... sorry for rattling on!!


----------



## ruthiepoos (Mar 22, 2014)

SEL.NZ.2014 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm moving to Auckland in May with my boyfriend, we have our first months accomodation set up in Mt Eden but that's it so far. Any advice, tips or insight would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.



Hi there, Ive been here nearly a year now with my Irish boyfriend. Started off living in Ponsonby with 3 Irish Lads (didnt last long!) then moved to Mt Eden. Ponsonby is good to go out in, but as far as living in a 1 bed, u wldnt get very much for your money, or space and probably be riddled with damp and mould as this is common in Ponsonby.

Mt Eden is lovely, Id try and move nearer the village rather than the Dominion rd side, which is where we live. Buses come every 10mins inot town so thats not a problem.

Check out a website called Trade me and theres a rental section, loads to have a look at.

Good luck with the move xx


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree. When I arrived here in September 2012 I was not impressed with housing stock based on my initial budget plans. There is a lot of badly kept rental stock; the decent standard stuff was always $50--100 more per week than I'd budgeted. In the end I found an OK small 2 bedroom apartment in St Mary's Bay for $540 a week. It was great in some ways: location, amenities (onsite pool hot tub and small gym) and view of the Sky Tower. But we also fought with the property manager over the leaks and the resulting black mould. 

Of course the week we moved out they fixed the #%##%$$ leak 

But for a first year in NZ it was awesome: the inner and outer link buses were nearby, as was a great supermarket. Ponsonbly is 10-15 minutes walking, as is the CBD fringe. Very popular with young(er) folks too. Search on Trademe for "Beaumont". 

Good luck!



black and blue said:


> Hi,
> I spent three years living in Auckland before moving to Aus for work.
> 
> My tip would be; be very weary of cheap accommodation, especially in the suburbs around the city, they can be very, very grotty. I found that in Auckland, as far as renting goes, you kind of have to bite the bullet and spend a bit, the closer into the city the better.


----------

